# MP5's in 22!



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

http://www.germansportguns.de/index.php ... &p_id=1729

These are WAY overdue. I cant wait to give one a whirl. anybody else going to get one?


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

You have no idea how bad I want one of those, guess I will have to pick one up after my LDS mission.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

That is nice. What is the price tag on it?


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

about 500 bucks.

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewIt ... m=90833561

http://www.onpointsupply.com/cart.php?t ... ry_id=2886

http://www.atlanticfirearms.com/admin/i ... ms.com.jpg


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

For the life of my i cant figure out why anyone would want one of these sorry just my opinion :roll:


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

+1


----------



## Surfer Coyote (Jan 14, 2008)

Those are pretty sweet, but I can't justify $500 for a .22. If they cut the price in half I might consider one just for fun, but $500 is a big chunk of the LAR-8 I want to get.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

huntingbuddy said:


> You have no idea how bad I want one of those, guess I will have to pick one up after my LDS mission.


Why wait until after? I could have used one on my mission in New Jersey! :lol: JK


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

FROGGER said:


> For the life of my i cant figure out why anyone would want one of these sorry just my opinion :roll:


thats understandable. I simply see them as an alternative to the high ammo costs, let alone a unique firearm. curiously, how do you feel about AR's or Assault weapons?



WeakenedWarrior said:


> huntingbuddy said:
> 
> 
> > You have no idea how bad I want one of those, guess I will have to pick one up after my LDS mission.
> ...


I have an old buddy of mine that went the NJ. how long ya been home?


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Gee LeDouche said:


> FROGGER said:
> 
> 
> > For the life of my i cant figure out why anyone would want one of these sorry just my opinion :roll:
> ...


I am totally fine with AR's and Assault Weapons... I guess my main problem with this the fact that its a 22... nothing more.. I just don't see a real large market for the MP5 in 22...


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

Gee LeDouche said:


> I have an old buddy of mine that went the NJ. how long ya been home?


Ten years. Wow has it been that long?! I feel old now. :lol:


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I think they are going to be a really fun little firearm. and 500 is a little steep considering it is just a 22, but then again I just dumped nearly 1000 into a custom 10/22 not to long ago that I absolutely love this much>. *OOO* and I put even more than that into my AR that I have a 22 conversion kit that I shoot a lot with. but I can definatly understand what your saying. -()/-



WeakenedWarrior said:


> Gee LeDouche said:
> 
> 
> > I have an old buddy of mine that went the NJ. how long ya been home?
> ...


wow, you are old. jk *\-\*


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

Gee LeDouche said:



> I put even more than that into my AR that I have a 22 conversion kit that I shoot a lot with.


How do you like those 22 conversion kits? They look pretty cool. I have seen some for 1911's too. That would be really cool! 



Gee LeDouche said:


> wow, you are old. jk *\-\*


No, not really, but I am starting to feel like it. :|


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

FROGGER said:


> Gee LeDouche said:
> 
> 
> > FROGGER said:
> ...


The problem is you cant get a mp5 in 9mm anymore cause they have been banned importing them. And the only ones out there are fully auto so you need whatever that license is. So that puts you in the hole 15-20 thousand dollars. So for me it would be cool to have an mp5 even if it is a 22


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

WeakenedWarrior said:


> Gee LeDouche said:
> 
> 
> > I put even more than that into my AR that I have a 22 conversion kit that I shoot a lot with.
> ...


No, not really, but I am starting to feel like it. :|[/quote:y18d9i17]

Ya know, I absolutely LOVE my conversion kit. I have easily put 6,000 rounds through mine without any problems at all. (other than when I first got it it would fire 2-3 rounds per pull of the trigger, full auto style, but it has such minimal recoil that it was really fun, which I didnt see as a problem  ) I got a couple of those 30 round mags for it and it has saved me easily hundreds of dollars in 223 ammo by shooting 22 out of it instead. if you ever want to give it a whirl, let me know. I'd be more than happy to show it off _O-


----------



## Surfer Coyote (Jan 14, 2008)

Impact Guns in West Valley has a demo one on display. I fondled it last weekend, but I've gotta tell ya that I'm not impressed. Felt like an airsoft gun to me.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Surfer Coyote said:


> Impact Guns in West Valley has a demo one on display. I fondled it last weekend, but I've gotta tell ya that I'm not impressed. Felt like an airsoft gun to me.


yeah, they are awful small arent they. actually airsoft parts work perfectly on this firearm. I've talked to guys who have changed out stocks / rails / scopes / grips / and pretty much everything else you can use on an airsoft, straight on to those gss's. it doesnt really surprise me considering it was invented by an airsoft company...


----------



## Surfer Coyote (Jan 14, 2008)

That explains so much! Thanks dude


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

all I can say is wear mouth guards when you play airsoft


----------

